# [iPhone] Accéder à la liste des musiques



## estebi (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

je ne trouve aucune info sur la manière d'interroger l'application iPod ou la librairie équivalente de l'iPhone afin d'obtenir la liste des morceaux disponibles dans la librairie synchronisée avec iTunes.

Je voudrais récupérer la liste de toutes les musiques présentes sur le iPhone et l'afficher dans une  tableview... Y a-t-il une API spéciale ou bien faut-il parcourir un répertoire et si oui, lequel ?

Merci de votre aide...

P.S. Vous savez s'il existe un forum officiel chez apple, je n'arrive pas à le trouve dans l'ADC...


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Août 2008)

estebi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne trouve aucune info sur la manière d'interroger l'application iPod ou la librairie équivalente de l'iPhone afin d'obtenir la liste des morceaux disponibles dans la librairie synchronisée avec iTunes.
> 
> ...


iPhone ou iPod ?

Si c'est iPod il y a des lib libres utilisé par les logiciels libres pour utiliser l'iPod, va voir les sources


----------



## estebi (13 Août 2008)

Salut,
merci pour ta réponse.

C'est bien une application pour l'AppStore que je veux développer, donc pour iPhone ou iPod touch. Il y a une appli sur l'iPhone/iPod Touch qui permet de lire les musiques et cette appli s'appelle iPod. Elle sait lire la liste des morceaux téléchargés avec iTunes sur le iPhone et peu tles lire. Je sais comment lire un fichier et le jouer, mais je ne sais pas comment en obtenir la liste !!


----------



## Dr_cube (13 Août 2008)

J'ai bien cherché et je crois qu'Apple ne fournit rien pour accéder à la musique, et d'une manière générale pour accéder à tout ce qui peut se vendre sur iTunes (vidéos, musiques, podcasts, etc). 
Il faut donc y aller en très bas niveau en parcourant les répertoires. J'avais trouvé un site où on voyait l'arborescence de répertoires de l'iPhone mais je l'ai perdu. Si quelqu'un sait où trouver ça je suis preneur. 

Pour ce qui est du forum officiel, il est en effet très dur à trouver parce qu'il n'apparaît pas dans la liste des forums (en tout cas je ne l'ai pas vu). 
http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=164

En tout cas si quelqu'un trouve des infos sur la manière d'accéder aux musiques et autres fichiers ça m'intéresse. 

@+ !


----------



## estebi (13 Août 2008)

Merci pour ton lien, en échange voici celui que tu cherches 

http://www.modmyifone.com/wiki/index.php/Filetree

Le problème est que le iPhone Simulator ne simule pas cette arborescence mais te donne accès au filesystem de ton mac... Du coup c'est pas évident pour faire des recherches dans l'arborescence du iPhone. D'autant que je n'arrive pas à tester mes applis sur mon iPhone 3G en 2.0.1... J'ai un message d'erreur lorsqu'il veut installer l'appli sur le iPhone.
Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il ce problème ?


----------

